# Snort attack simulation



## j4ck (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi

I'm developing a server with Snort running on it. Do you know any utility or software to check if Snort is configured in the right way and simulate some attacks?


----------



## marwis (Jun 11, 2013)

You can try to use security/openvas-client.  It should generate enough traffic to check whether security/snort is running.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2013)

Run something like security/nessus or security/nikto against the server. That's surely going to trip snort.


----------

